# New medal plan for German heroes



## RackMaster (Mar 6, 2008)

I think it's high time that the German people put away the past and accept their history and tradition once again.  Give these soldiers back the Iron Cross, be recognized and honoured like all that came before them.



> *                     New medal plan for German heroes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

